
'Cryptocurrency' on the rise: Bitcoin tops $1K - alwillis
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/11/27/bitcoin-1000-cryptocurrency/3768821/
======
alwillis
It'll be quaint looking back in a few years thinking $1000 per bitcoin was a
big deal.

